

Who works full time at their own startup? - kkt262

Would love to hear about fellow Hacker News users who work full time at a startup that they founded.<p>Are you able to do it because you make enough money or perhaps because you got funding?
======
mindcrime
Well... I am for at least a few days, since I got laid off from my previous
day-job. I'd been doing the "nights and weekends" thing all along, and now I
get a little while to work on this as much as I want. But the startup isn't
funded yet and we don't have any revenue yet, so I'll be taking another day-
job at some point. I've been chewing on the idea of just milking the
unemployment benefit as long as it lasts while I work on the startup, but I
already have some discussions underway about a new day-job, so we'll see.

In the meantime, it is nice to get up and spend all day working on my own
thing; instead of working all day doing mind numbingly boring shit for a
company that's not going anywhere. :-)

------
akg
I've recently quit my job to work on my startup full time. I do have some
money saved up and am living cheaply. At some point you have to take a chance
on yourself and do what you want. Life is too short to be working on things
you don't want to do; that was the primary reason for me to devote myself full
time. I also wrote about this in slightly longer prose, if you are interested:

<http://www.akashkgarg.com/essay/therighttime.html>

------
Ancient
I put way more time in my startup than my freelance and little part-time job
(combined), so in essence, I try to have as little expenses as possible and
live within my means with whatever money comes thru freelance channels until
it runs out (rinse & repeat). My goal is to work full-time and earn more thru
my own startup within the next six months.

------
kkt262
Interesting. No one responded that does their startup fulltime without any
other source of income or savings. I didn't even think about the fact that you
could just be working on your startup living off your savings.

------
priitp
We've been working full-time with 2 co-founders, for almost a month now. We
took a loan to finance it, and hope that we will start to make revenue soon to
pay it back :)

The product: www.plumbr.eu

------
tstegart
We're doing it half and half. My co-founder has a day job and I'm working on
the start-up full time while living off savings after working like crazy at my
last job.

------
mbarlow
I've been working on my startup fulltime for close to 6 months now. I've been
able to do it because of savings.

------
sixQuarks
I've been working full-time on my own sites (I don't really think of them as
startups), since 1997.

------
zerostar07
Does a 1-person company qualify as a startup? Because if yes i 've been doing
it for 3 years

